# Java Update automatisieren



## deb10er0 (18. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Thread bin.

Ich weiß nicht ob es normal ist, wenn ein Java-Update kommt, wird ja immer zuerst nachgefragt ob es installiert werden darf/kann. Ich möchte aber dass ein JavaUpdate bei uns im Netzwerk automatisch, ohne eine Meldung, installiert wird.

Ist dies irgendwie möglich?


----------



## nrg (18. Jan 2011)

Start > Systemsteuerung > Java

Dort hast du zum einen den Reiter "Aktualisierung" und zum anderen unter Erweitert "Automatischer JRE-Download"


----------



## deb10er0 (18. Jan 2011)

da kann ich nur angegeben wann gesucht wird. Ich möchte aber dass er erst garnicht meldet dass ein Update vorhanden ist, sondern er soll es einfach sofort installieren ohne irgendeine Meldung.


----------



## VfL_Freak (18. Jan 2011)

Moin,

das geht IMHO nicht ... Du bekommst immer eine Meldung vorher, so wie im o. g. Dialog beschrieben!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## nrg (18. Jan 2011)

dafür gibt es im Firmennetz (ich nehme mal an, dass du Netzwerkadministrator o.ä. bist) andere Lösungen zum automatischen Verteilen von Software


----------

